# Casting a Fire Ant Colony with Molten Aluminum



## Sunni Man (May 11, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/IGJ2jMZ-gaI]Casting a Fire Ant Colony with Molten Aluminum (Cast #043) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 11, 2014)

Nice to see that someone found a way to wipe out one of those colonies.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 11, 2014)

It only takes a couple of minutes to watch and the end product is really cool looking.    .


----------



## DriftingSand (May 11, 2014)

Very cool.  

Here's another:  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1GKcpN1gjo]Casting a Carpenter Ant Colony with Molten Aluminum (Cast #042) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 11, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Nice to see that someone found a way to wipe out one of those colonies.





I believe they only do abandoned colonies


----------



## Mr. H. (May 11, 2014)

Why did they do it at night?

I was playing frisbee with my brother's border collie when the disk landed next to the house. He didn't budge. He'd been chasing it all along but for some reason just quit. So I'm thinking "stupid dog", and go get the frisbee.

I look down and I'm standing in the middle of a bunch if fire ants. LOL


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see that someone found a way to wipe out one of those colonies.
> ...



You obviously have never dealt with fire ants, absolutely no one is even slightly sympathetic to them, not even the most radical environmentalist whackos.

I believe they did it at night specifically because the colony wasn't abandoned, did you see the ants crawling o the outside of the hill?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 11, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Why did they do it at night?
> 
> I was playing frisbee with my brother's border collie when the disk landed next to the house. He didn't budge. He'd been chasing it all along but for some reason just quit. So I'm thinking "stupid dog", and go get the frisbee.
> 
> I look down and I'm standing in the middle of a bunch if fire ants. LOL



That dog was smarter than you.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 12, 2014)

I lived in north Florida and fire ants are a plague that every home owner tries to poison or burn out.   .


----------



## Moonglow (May 12, 2014)

When I was a kid on the farm I would pour diesel down the ant hole and set it ablaze.. We had those big red ants that  hurt when stung...or I'd blow up the hill with cherry bombs. The good ones not the ones they have today.


----------



## editec (May 12, 2014)

Animals can be amazing builders.

What the beaver colony has done to my formerly dying wetlands is simply amazing.

They've not only made a higly complex habitat for themselves, they're also created habitat for all sorts of wildlife that didn't live there 25 years ago.

The Canadian Geese, for example, are nesting in this wetland now.

The otter have returned...as have the trout.

Wonderful!


----------

